# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Terugblik op 2009

## Agnes574

Nog 14 dagen en we gaan weer naar een volgend jaar ...

Hoe kijk jij terug op 2009?
Was het wat je ervan verwacht had? 
Waren er pieken en dalen?
Onverwachte gebeurtenissen?
Zou je iets volledig anders hebben gedaan?

Hier kan wie dat wil zijn/haar verhaal doen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik bijt de spits af;

2009 is in mijn ogen vooral een jaar om zo snel mogelijk te vergeten ...
Spanningen,stress,verdriet,gekwetst zijn en pijn zijn de woorden die ivm 2009 meteen in mij opkomen.

Vooral de hernia, de herniaoperatie en terug opnieuw met die zenuwpijn zitten zal voor altijd 2009 voor mij typeren ...

Er waren héél véél (té véél) pieken en dalen, ook zéér onverwachte gebeurtenissen ... maar natuurlijk ook zéér leuke momenten!!!

Wat zou ik anders hebben gedaan?
Te veel om op te noemen vrees ik; maar zéker de revalidatie na de herniaoperatie!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoe ik terugkijk op 2009:

Van mij mag dit jaar idd ook wel zo snel mogelijk over zijn, al zal voor mijn gevoel het geklooi rond advocaten etc verder gaan in 2009. 

Wat wij anders hadden gedaan was toch echt nooit het besluit genomen te hebben om te stoppen met de advocaat tegen mn 'ex-pa' mijn moeder vertrouwde erop dat hij zich dit keer aan zijn afspraak zou houden, maar helaas heeft hij haar weer teleurgesteld en zijn we nu weer bij het begin.

2009 was ook het favojaar voor mijn blaasontstekingen, nu momenteel met die sneeuw weer last van. 

In het kort samengevat 2010(!!!) Here we come!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoe ik terugkijk op 2009;

Ik heb vorig jaar geen vooruitblikken en goede voornemens gemaakt, omdat ze toch nooit uitkomen  :Wink:  
Door alle pieken, dalen en onverwachte gebeurtenissen kijk ik met gemengde gevoelens terug op 2009. Teleurstelling en frustratie zijn de sleutelwoorden geweest afgelopen jaar... maar soms moet men eerst door een (diep) dal voordat het allemaal beter wordt, dus ik hoop op een geweldig 2010!
Wat ik anders had gedaan; achteraf zou ik een ander opleidingsinstituut hebben gekozen, ik zou niet met mijn broertje mee zijn gegaan naar mijn moeder en ik had waarschijnlijk beter voor mijzelf kunnen zorgen...

Hopelijk brengt het nieuwe jaar ons allemaal veel goeds!

----------


## Petra717

Hoe ik terug kijk op 2009,

Het was voor mij een zeer bewogen jaar, qua studie, werk, gezondheid, therapie, relatie, vriendschappen en woning.
Het jaar begon slecht, waarin ik sterke besluiten nam. Ik heb het hele jaar volledig achter dat besluit gestaan... tot nu eigenlijk. Therapie werd uitgebreid, na een paar maanden abrupt gestopt met alles. Ging heel goed zonder, tot 1,5 week terug even, toen even een eenmalige gesprek gehad, verliep niet geweldig.
Relatie en studie beëindigd het ging gewoon niet meer. Verhuist naar een andere stad en fulltime gaan werken. Door een knie-blessure is het sinds april al zo min mogelijk fietsen, dus doe bijna alles met de bus en trein en boodschappen lopend. Gelukkig zijn de bus en trein binnen 5 min loopafstand bereikbaar :Wink: . Dit jaar stond voor mij in het teken van fikse oorontstekingen en spanningen rondom evenwicht stoornis.
Een hele goede vriendin uit belgen-land weer gezien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ! Had haar enorm gemist!! Vriendschappen zijn gekomen en gegaan... ben wel heel blij met de mensen die nu dicht bij mij staan. 
Dat ik weer begonnen met sporten is wel mijn beste besluit geweest.
Er waren vele onverwachte gebeurtenissen, sommige leuk, andere niet, sommige sterk bepalend anderen minder.

Ehm... wens iedereen een beter jaar dan dit jaar. Mogen alle wensen uitkomen en een ontspannen, vrolijk en sterk jaar vol maken!

Knuffel
petra

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik vond 2009 een bewogen jaar, een jaar waarvan ik de schrik nog steeds een beetje in de benen heb. Ik dacht dat ik alles voor elkaar had, alles op de rails, alles naar wens. Maar het werd een jaar met veel stress, verlies van een familielid, verlies van werk en mijn persoonlijke dip. Dit heeft in sommige vriendschappen tot een diepgang geleid, andere zijn verwaterd, nieuwe zijn ontstaan. Fijn dat ik in 2009 het forum heb leren kennen en dat ik mijn ervaringen hier neer kon zetten.

----------


## Ronald68

2009: Druk druk druk, maar ondanks dat wel geslaagd. Ik ben wel veel aangekomen maar dat los ik volgend jaar wel weer op  :Wink: . Ik ben er de afgelopen jaren wel achter gekomen wat echte vrienden zijn. Heeft de dip van 3 jaar geleden toch nog zin gehad. 
Volgend jaar: minder werken, als het werk het toelaat, maar eerst beter worden.

----------


## dotito

ook voor mij was het een bewogen jaar met hoogtes en laagtes,vooral veel stres, verdriet,en teleurstellingen gekent.ook op gezondheidsvlak ging het niet zo best rugproleem(hernia)en voetproblemen>nu ondertussen al een tijdje aan geopereerd.ook daarbij veel gekwest geweest door naaste familie en vrienden.maar het goede van al is voor mij naar 2010 toe dat ik ga TROUWEN dus een beter jaar kan het niet worden!!!en idd ook dat ik jullie als leden heb leren kennen.nogmaals bedankt voor de steun,die sommige mij gaven.

----------


## Sylvia93

Oe Dotito, TROUWEN!!! Super nieuws voor 2010!!! Gefeliciteerd!!

----------


## dotito

Dank u Sylvia, :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke proficiat Do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Gefeliciteerd Dotito! Ik hoop dat je een mooie trouwdag krijgt en dat dit jaar jou/jullie veel goeds brengt!

----------


## dotito

Dank u Agnes,en Luuss,x :Wink:

----------

